# High Voltage or Standard?



## knownothing (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi folks, 

Long story short, my landlord's electrician and my electrician can't agree on who is right and I'm stuck in the middle potentially paying a higher bill so I'm turning to you folks to help answer the discrepancy. 

Commercial space, 75 kva transformer running into this panel, main breaker needs to be installed. My electrician says the panel has high voltage 277 internals, while the landlord's electrician says it's in accordance with the lease for 120V. The outside of the panel is labeled 120V but can apparently fit the high voltage layout and 120V layout according to my electrician. 

Who is correct? Is there a way I can verify this? If it is 277 internals, what's the easiest fix to make it 120V?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Take a photo of the label inside the panel door for us


----------



## knownothing (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Clearly Reads 120/208V. If there is a paper label inside the door panel, shoot that

You may need to hire the Landlords Electrician, because yours is failing


----------



## knownothing (Sep 6, 2017)

dronai said:


> Clearly Reads 120/208V. If there is a paper label inside the door panel, shoot that
> 
> You may need to hire the Landlords Electrician, because yours is failing


Ha, same thing the landlord's GC said. I find it hard to believe my guys are that dumb though. Is there a way to verify the internal parts being 120 vs 277 without a breaker in hand? I need to apologize to the right person and properly motivate the other. No paper label

The problem came about because landlord's electrician "installs what he's given" so if someone at his home base messed up on the internal parts he just installs it anyway.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

If the panel reads 120/208V and there is no mention of 277V/480V busing anywhere, that's what you have.

If you have a 75KVA transformer, you probably have 277V/480 on the high side, and 120/208V on the low side, for this panel. Maybe this confused your guy, or he is talking about another panel on the primary side ?


----------



## knownothing (Sep 6, 2017)

dronai said:


> If the panel reads 120/208V and there is no mention of 277V/480V busing anywhere, that's what you have.
> 
> If you have a 75KVA transformer, you probably have 277V/480 on the high side, and 120/208V on the low side, for this panel. Maybe this confused your guy, or he is talking about another panel on the primary side ?


Gotcha. Definitely 277/480 on high side. He's referring to panel in my space since he didn't do work on the primary side. 

Appreciate your time dronai! If you want a pizza, PM your details and I'll send you some of your choice


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The second fastest clue ( useally work in most case ) is branch circuit color .,,

Senice I see the photo .,,, you have Black , Red and Blue so that mean you have super high chance you have 208Y120 volts there. 

If it was 480Y277 you will see Brown , Orange and Yellow. ( some area use Purple )


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

